# HOT: Norwegen Combo - Okuma/Ron Thompson



## efish (20. März 2005)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++ Angelshop  +++ 

Hey Folks,
   jetzt bei uns im Angebot: Norwegen Combo - bestehend aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur!

*Ron Thompson/Okuma - NORWEGEN COMBO
**Unser Preis**: 139,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
*>Zum Sonderangebot 
* 
Wichtig war es uns, eine sehr leichte und dennoch robuste, sowie leistungsfähige Kombination anzubieten.

Wir wissen es gibt billigere Angebote! Doch jeder, der einmal den »Alltag« in norwegischen Fjorden erlebt hat weiß, wie wichtig zuverlässiges Geschirr unter derartigen Belastungen ist und wie sehr sog. Billigangebote den Urlaub trüben können.

*Rolle: Okuma SD 30
*Rechts- oder Linkshand
 - 3 rostfreie Kugellager
 - Powerkurbel
 - Verstärkter Rahmen
 - Metallspule
 - Übersetzung 4,0 : 1
 - 5 Jahre Garantie
 - Empf. VK 78,00 Euro


*Rute: Ron Thompson Steelstick Pro
* - 1,98 m Länge
 - am Handgriff geteilt
 - SiC – Schwerlastringe
 - Ergonomischer Handgriff
 - 30 lbs Testkurve
 - dünner HM-Kohlefaserblank
 - Futteral aus Stoff, 100 % Nylon
 - Kreusschlitzendstück mit Kappe
 - Empf. VK des Herstellers 78,00 Euro


*Schnur: Ron Thompson Hyperstrong Dyneema
* - Durchmesser 0,25 mm
 - Tragkraft 18,2 kg
 - Farbe: gelb
 - Sehr eng geflochten und beschichtet
 - Länge 300 m
 - Unser Ladenpreis 36,00 Euro (0,12 € pro Meter)

* = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
   * = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers
*
>Alle Sonderangebote bei efishing.de*


----------

